# Pics of home gym setup



## Doublebase (Jan 12, 2010)

Kinda messy.  Been wanting to reorganize and move stuff around to get more space but just haven't got to it.  Here it is as of now.  Next to my son this is my pride and joy.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 12, 2010)

You bastard -lol-
That's a great set up.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Kinda messy.  Been wanting to reorganize and move stuff around to get more space but just haven't got to it.  Here it is as of now.  Next to my son this is my pride and joy.



Is that a Gimp like the one from Pulp fiction standing by the stairs?

*Zed:* Bring out the Gimp. 
*Maynard:* Gimp's sleeping. 
*Zed:* Well, I guess you're gonna have to go wake him up now, won't you?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

That is a nice setup though, do you have enough space for that other piece you were thinking of buying?


----------



## urbanski (Jan 12, 2010)

do want


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome set up! 



min0 lee said:


> That is a nice setup though, *do you have enough space* for that other piece you were thinking of buying?



He's using it as leverage to convince his wife to approve an addition to the home for more gym space! 

"But, honey, we build on and _you could have an office_ and I could fit this great piece of equipment into my home gym!"


----------



## FMJ (Jan 12, 2010)

A great setup! I would love that db collection!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 12, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> That is a nice setup though, do you have enough space for that other piece you were thinking of buying?



I would have to rearrange some stuff.  I'm not utilizing the space efficiently.  I think I could fit a cable crossover machine.  I just didn't like the looks of that body solid one.  I want a real commercial grade piece of equipment.  I know it will be more money but hey its my number one hobby.  That's what I love about building my gym.  You can usually jestify the cost of piece of equipment.  Reasons being, a) you can normally resell the piece of equipment for the same price you bought it for or more, thats if you bought it second hand.  b) its a cheaper hobby then most then lets say cars, dirtbikes or boats.  c)  its going to promoting good health for you and your family.  I have trained so many of my family members there.  I can also go buy a 30lb kettle bell or chain for that same price as a couple drinks at a bar.  I have had to defend my gym many times against the wife.  I'm full of comebacks.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> A great setup! I would love that db collection!



Got the 55lbs - 100lbs off Craigslist for 200$.  The guy had about 25 e-mails the day he posted it.  I was first


----------



## T_man (Jan 12, 2010)

I didn't know I could see a home gym and get an erection. Or maybe it's just the gimp?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> I would have to rearrange some stuff.  I'm not utilizing the space efficiently.  I think I could fit a cable crossover machine.  I just didn't like the looks of that body solid one.  I want a real commercial grade piece of equipment.  I know it will be more money but hey its my number one hobby.  That's what I love about building my gym.  You can usually jestify the cost of piece of equipment.  Reasons being, a) you can normally resell the piece of equipment for the same price you bought it for or more, thats if you bought it second hand.  b) its a cheaper hobby then most then lets say cars, dirtbikes or boats.  c)  its going to promoting good health for you and your family.  I have trained so many of my family members there.  I can also go buy a 30lb kettle bell or chain for that same price as a couple drinks at a bar.  I have had to defend my gym many times against the wife.  I'm full of comebacks.


They are all good valid points you make there.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

How tall is your ceiling and how big is the basement....12x15?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh and you need some mirrors on the walls.
1- To make it look bigger
2- It looks better
3- You can see yourself working out, just to make sure your using proper form.


----------



## T_man (Jan 12, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Oh and you need some mirrors on the walls.
> 1- To make it look bigger
> 2- It looks better
> 3- You can see yourself working out, just to make sure your using proper form.



Yea. It's also important to make sure you're wiping your face with your t-shirt using proper form which involves tensing of the abs and staring at the mirror.

Btw that gimp reminds me of you in your sunday best 

much love


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 12, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll have to take pics of my gym so we can see whos really the best!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'll have to take pics of my gym so we can see whos really the best!!


 
subbed for BestHomeGym wankathon!


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 12, 2010)

It moved...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats fantastic, kudos on the work you've put into that. Must be a blast to train there!

Rough ballpark figure of how much that setup has cost you?


----------



## jwalk127 (Jan 13, 2010)

im freakin jealous! nice setup


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Oh and you need some mirrors on the walls.
> 1- To make it look bigger
> 2- It looks better
> 3- You can see yourself working out, just to make sure your using proper form.



I have two mirrors up.  They are 3' x 5'.  Got them from a salon that went out of business.  

My basement is pretty large.  I will have to double check tonight when I get home but I think its 24' wide and 30' or so long.  Close to 800square feet.  I have a large L-shaped work bench down there as well.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thats fantastic, kudos on the work you've put into that. Must be a blast to train there!
> 
> Rough ballpark figure of how much that setup has cost you?



Thanks Gaz!

I would say a little over 3,000$.  The elliptical was the most expensive thing (1,500$).  Which was a good deal.  It was originally 3,300$ but the women who bought it could not use it anymore because it hurt her knees.  She was pretty well off and just wanted to get rid of it.  So yeah, I would say a little over 3k including the elliptical.  I have been accumulated stuff though since I was a teenager.  I didn't buy it all at once.  100$ here 300$ there.  You know.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hell yeah dude, that's a great setup.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Thanks Gaz!
> 
> I would say a little over 3,000$.  The elliptical was the most expensive thing (1,500$).  Which was a good deal.  It was originally 3,300$ but the women who bought it could not use it anymore because it hurt her knees.  She was pretty well off and just wanted to get rid of it.  So yeah, I would say a little over 3k including the elliptical.  I have been accumulated stuff though since I was a teenager.  I didn't buy it all at once.  100$ here 300$ there.  You know.



Even so i expect its already paid for itself in gym fees, and gas money, and time most importantly.

Gotta get a house with a basement or a garage or something.


----------



## T_man (Jan 13, 2010)

Elyptical :/. Apart from that it's perfect, maybe some cables are in order?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks good.

Maybe I will post some pics of my Home Gym.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

this is all in my basement.. When I start working out, i'll get big!

LOL, i didn't even realize that my dad was in that picture... say hello to the old man IM


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

where are the sand-filled DBs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2010)

Is that red thing your tanning booth?


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

lol, I don't have anymore sand filled weights.. 

And that Red thing is my Oil Tank


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm jealous of both set-ups.
To late to start a poll on which one people like better?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I'm jealous of both set-ups.
> To late to start a poll on which one people like better?


 
damn great idea!


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

Remake a thread now! I want to won!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

Done!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/105681-besthomegym-vote-now.html

GICH!


----------



## T_man (Jan 13, 2010)

Is that a stick as a safety bar in your squat rack??? LOL


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jealously is SilentBob


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanes has a nice set up but come on, mirrors leaning against walls, carpet remnants, all different style plates.  Yes you have more equipment but I don't find a preacher curl bench necessary.  Still a decent set up.  Just needs to be be organized a little better.


----------



## Saney (Jan 14, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Sanes has a nice set up but come on, mirrors leaning against walls, carpet remnants, all different style plates.  Yes you have more equipment but I don't find a preacher curl bench necessary.  Still a decent set up.  Just needs to be be organized a little better.



LOL

I'm sorry I don't have my girlfriend/wife come in there and give it that special, warming touch.

I'm a guy. Only guys go in there. We either lift, or put up a table and chairs for cards/drinking games.

Maybe in your next life bro, you can spend less money on fancy floor mats and more on Equipment 

GICH


----------



## djturnz (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet set-ups guys.  I have a bench I bought at SEARS 10 years ago, and it's not even set up now.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have my girlfriend/wife come in there and give it that special, warming touch.
> 
> ...



I clean my gym  Not her.


----------



## dnwtranslogis (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice gyms! Thats what I need in my home. Does any one know where to find good affordible equipment here in southern Cal?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2010)

dnwtranslogis said:


> Nice gyms! Thats what I need in my home. Does any one know where to find good affordible equipment here in southern Cal?



craigslist.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have my girlfriend/wife come in there and give it that special, warming touch.
> 
> ...



Your gym sucks.

Like DB said, you have a ton of unnecessary shit.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally found a decent cable crossover.  It's a commercial grade one.  Really smooth.  Wish it wasn't red though.  It was a beast to move down in the basement.  I had to rearrange my gym to accommodate it.  It's all good now.  Here are some pics.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2010)

Very cool home gyms, I had a pretty nice set-up in my last house but I left all the equipmenet when I sold it (it was part of the sale, they wanted it), all I have right now is a Sole E35 Elypitical and a Bowflex Revolution, I just use them when I don't feel like driving to my gym.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 14, 2010)

Robert said:


> Very cool home gyms, I had a pretty nice set-up in my last house but I left all the equipmenet when I sold it (it was part of the sale, they wanted it), all I have right now is a Sole E35 Elypitical and a Bowflex Revolution, I just use them when I don't feel like driving to my gym.



I am dreading moving all that equipment.  I was thinking about just asking the local high school football team to do it for me.  Give them all some money for new equipment at the school.


----------



## diablomex (Mar 14, 2010)

where's the leg machines.your set up is cool though.i have my own home gym set up.i wish i can fit that cable crossover machine in my house.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2010)

diablomex said:


> where's the leg machines.your set up is cool though.i have my own home gym set up.i wish i can fit that cable crossover machine in my house.



There is a squat rack, a bar+plates and DB's. What more do you need?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 15, 2010)

diablomex said:


> where's the leg machines.your set up is cool though.i have my own home gym set up.i wish i can fit that cable crossover machine in my house.



I have a barbell that I can load up with 500lbs.  Then I can get under it, sit down with it on my back and get back up again.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 15, 2010)

That is awesome.  I wish I had something similar.  All I'd really need is a power cage, some bumper plates, and a bar.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2010)

power cage, bar, bench & plates and I'd be so happy


----------



## FMJ (Mar 15, 2010)

T_man said:


> power cage, bar, bench & plates and I'd be so happy


 
I've said this before, I know.. but I would just kill for Doubles dumbbell collection! 
Nice addition with the cables DB!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 15, 2010)

Sane's pics aren't showing up  

Cool setup DB!  Wish I had a basement I could use.


----------

